# μπιρ παρά = for a song



## nickel (Jan 16, 2012)

Είδα σ’ ένα άρθρο του protagon.gr ένα «*μπιτ παρά» («αγοράζουν τώρα “*μπίτ παρά” πάντα με την “αφορολόγητη μέθοδο” το κέντρο της Αθήνας που ερημώνει “εισάγοντας ναυτιλιακό συνάλλαγμα”») και στη συνέχεια ένα γκούγκλισμα έδειξε ότι έτσι το λένε πολλοί.

Ωστόσο, η έκφραση (που μια χαρά υπάρχει και εξηγείται στα λεξικά) είναι *μπιρ παρά*, από το τουρκικό _bir para_ «ένα νόμισμα», και σημαίνει ότι αποκτάς κάτι «για ένα νόμισμα», όσο όσο, σε εξευτελιστική τιμή. Μια ιδέα για την απόδοση:

*for a song*
Fig. cheaply. (As if the singing of a song were payment. *Typically: buy something ~; get something ~; pick up someone ~.) No one else wanted it, so I picked it up for a song. I could buy this house for a song, because it's so ugly.

*for a song*
very cheaply: _This is one of my favourite pieces of furniture and I got it for a song in a market. | Property prices have come right down - houses are going for a song (= being sold very cheaply) at the moment._

Μου αρέσει και το επαυξημένο _for a song and a dance_. Όσο για το _μπιτ_ (το τουρκικό, όχι το _bit_), αυτό που λέμε για κάποιον που είναι «μπιτ (για μπιτ) ηλίθιος» κ.ά., αυτό σημαίνει «τέλειωνε» στα τουρκικά και, όπως λέει το ΕΛΝΕΓ, είναι προστακτική τού _bitmek_ «τελειώνω, παύω, λήγω».


----------



## Elsa (Jan 16, 2012)

Μια και πιάσαμε το μπιτ , να πούμε και για το _*ντιπ*_, από το ΛΚΝ:
_ντιπ [díp] επίρρ. τροπ. : (οικ.) α. τελείως, ολότελα· μπιτ: Eίναι ~ χαζός. β. καθόλου, τίποτε, σε αρνητική πρόταση: Δεν έχει ~ μυαλό. Δε σκαμπάζω ~ από μαθηματικά. || (με έμφαση) ~ για ~. ~ καταντίπ. [τουρκ. dip `πάτος, κατώτατο σημείο΄] _
που το συναντάμε και στο καζάν-ντιπί και το σοβατεπί (που η φιλενάδα μου από την Πόλη λέει -σωστά- σουβαντιπί)
Ο γούγλης πάντως άμα γράψεις _ντιπ_, βγάζει μόνο φαγητά, πλέον...


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

Livepedia:*
μπιτίζω* (ρήμα) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :μπιτ (τουρκ. λ. bittim, αόρ. του ρ. bitmek = τελειώνω) -ίζω] 
(μτβ.) αποτελειώνω κάτι, αποσώνω: "μπίτισα το εργόχειρό μου" αντίθετα: αρχινώ, πιάνω 
(αμτβ.) α) αποτελειώνομαι: "μπίτισε πια αυτή η υπόθεση", β) (μτφ.) εξαντλούμαι, αποκάμνω, κουράζομαι: "δεν αντέχω άλλο, μπίτισα" συνώνυμα: μπαϊλντίζω 
(ειδ. φρ.) "μπιτίσανε πια τα σταφύλια", πέρασε ο καιρός τους.





Elsa said:


> [...]Ο γούγλης πάντως άμα γράψεις _ντιπ_, βγάζει μόνο φαγητά, πλέον...


 Μπιτίσαμε, ντιπ για deep στον πάτο του καζανιού *καταντήπσαμε: όλο bit / beat / beet για μπιτ και dip για ντιπ, στα μπιτ.


----------



## japetus (Jan 28, 2012)

Να σημειώσω εδώ το λάθος που γίνεται αρκετά συχνά με αυτές τις τούρκικες μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις, ντιπ , μπιρ και μπιτ που πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούνται εσφαλμένα επειδή τις μπερδεύουμε. 
Το μπιρ όπως ειπώθηκε είναι ο αριθμός ένα και χρησιμοποιείται στην έκφραση bir para που τη δανειστήκαμε αυτούσια και σημαίνει το πολύ φτηνά..
Το μπιτ στις προκείμενες περιπτώσεις δε βγαίνει από το ρήμα bitmek (τελειώνω) αλλά από το ουσιαστικό bit που είναι η ψείρα. Σημαίνει κάτι το μικρο και ευτελές και ίσως και βρώμικο, και η συνήθης όρος (που έχουμε επίσης δανειστεί αυτούσια από την τουρκική) είναι το 'μπιτ παζάρ', η αγορά για τα παλιά και μεταχειρισμένα ('ψωριάρικα') ρούχα. Το μπιτ, πάρα πολύ συχνά μπερδεύεται με το ντιπ λόγω ομοηχίας.
Το ντιπ σημαίνει όντως τον πάτο στα τουρκικά και υπάρχει και η έκφραση dip doruk που ακολουθείται από επίθετο και αποδίδεται σαν ολότελα ή ολωσδιόλου. Και αυτή η έκφραση πέρασε στην ελληνική, κόβοντας όμως το ντορούκ και κρατώντας μόνο το ντιπ (λχ. αυτός είναι ντιπ χαζός)


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2012)

Καλή αρχή! Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που γράφεις για το Bit Pazar (flea market, marché aux puces). Τώρα μεγάλωσε η απορία μου για το ποιο προηγήθηκε, που δεν λύνεται ικανοποιητικά εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flea_market#Origin


----------



## pros (Jan 28, 2012)

japetus said:


> Το μπιτ στις προκείμενες περιπτώσεις δε βγαίνει από το ρήμα bitmek (τελειώνω) αλλά από το ουσιαστικό bit που είναι η ψείρα. Σημαίνει κάτι το μικρο και ευτελές και ίσως και βρώμικο, και η συνήθης όρος (που έχουμε επίσης δανειστεί αυτούσια από την τουρκική) είναι το 'μπιτ παζάρ', η αγορά για τα παλιά και μεταχειρισμένα ('ψωριάρικα') ρούχα.



https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...=3704l3704l0l4362l1l1l0l0l0l0l134l134l0.1l1l0


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλή αρχή! Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που γράφεις για το Bit Pazar (flea market, marché aux puces). Τώρα μεγάλωσε η απορία μου για το ποιο προηγήθηκε, που δεν λύνεται ικανοποιητικά εδώ:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flea_market#Origin


Για να ακριβολογούμε, τουρκιστί bit pazarı :) Έψαξα λίγο αλλά δεν βρήκα προέλευση στα τούρκικα, θα επανέλθω.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Πώς μεταφράζεται στα τούρκικα το ελληνικό μπιρ παρά; 
δεν έχουν μπιρ παρά-κλισέ φράση οι Τούρκοι; βρήκα μόνο 
bir paralık etmek = to disgrace. şerefini iki paralık etmek = to insult
Για το for a song, δίνει çok ucuza, yok pahasına, πολύ φτηνά, δίχως αξία.

Δεν αποκλείεται, τότε, το ελληνικό να βγήκε από το μπιτ παζάρ, φτηνό, δίχως αξία χρήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2012)

Φρέσκος σημερινός Σαραντάκος


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Πώς μεταφράζεται στα τούρκικα το ελληνικό μπιρ παρά;
> δεν έχουν μπιρ παρά-κλισέ φράση οι Τούρκοι; βρήκα μόνο
> bir paralık etmek = to disgrace. şerefini iki paralık etmek = to insult
> Για το for a song, δίνει çok ucuza, yok pahasına, πολύ φτηνά, δίχως αξία.
> ...



Με διάφορους τρόπους (sudan ucuz [πιο φτηνό κι από νερό], bedava [τσάμπα], κτλ), όχι όμως ως bir para. Η πλησιέστερη έκφραση από την οποία εικάζω ότι έχει προέλθει η ελληνική είναι *bini bir paraya* (τα χίλια για ένα παρά, χίλια στον παρά κτλ) που σημαίνει πρωτίστως «πολλά» και, κατ' επέκταση, «πολύ φτηνά» - κάτι λέμε και στα ελληνικά παρεμφερές αλλά δε μου 'ρχεται τώρα.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές τουρκικές εκφράσεις που χρησιμοποιούνται στα ελληνικά σε παραφθορά αλλά δεν υπάρχουν αυτούσιες στα τουρκικά, όπως το αναντάμ παπαντάμ (που στα τουρκικά σωστό είναι το anadan babadan αλλά δεν υπάρχει αυτολεξεί ως έκφραση όπως υπάρχει στην ελλάδα), το γκελ μπουρντάν (buraya gel) κτλ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> - κάτι λέμε και στα ελληνικά παρεμφερές αλλά δε μου 'ρχεται τώρα.



_Μια πεντάρα η οκά_, και το πιο εκμοντερνισμένο_ μια πεντάρα η κλωτσά._

Πάντως έχουν ενδιαφέρον οι φράσεις "σαν" τουρκικά, "σαν" ιταλικά (όπως το ούνα φάτσα ούνα ράτσα) που δεν υπάρχουν στην υποτιθέμενη χώρα προέλευσης.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Με διάφορους τρόπους (sudan ucuz [πιο φτηνό κι από νερό], bedava [τσάμπα], κτλ), όχι όμως ως bir para. Η πλησιέστερη έκφραση από την οποία εικάζω ότι έχει προέλθει η ελληνική είναι *bini bir paraya* (τα χίλια για ένα παρά, χίλια στον παρά κτλ) που σημαίνει πρωτίστως «πολλά» και, κατ' επέκταση, «πολύ φτηνά» - κάτι λέμε και στα ελληνικά παρεμφερές αλλά δε μου 'ρχεται τώρα.


ευχαριστώ + caba dʒab'a, τζάμπα και όχι çaba tʃab'a προσπάθεια 
....
_Άπιαστα πουλιά, χίλια στον παρά_ για υποσχέσεις που δίνονται με μεγάλη ευκολία, παρόλο που η πραγματοποίηση τους είναι αμφίβολη.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ευχαριστώ + caba dʒab'a, τζάμπα και όχι çaba tʃab'a προσπάθεια


Biliyorum, ama ben yunanca telâffuzunu yazdım, yunancası *τσ*άμπα da olabilir, değil mi?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

Ε, ναι, το λένε και τα λεξικά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Αν συνηθίσαμε, αφομοιώσαμε αποκλίσεις από την ακριβή προφορά, γιατί όχι και μπιτ δίπλα στο μπιρ παρά;

Το ΛΚΝ ενώ έχει το μπιτ, δεν έχει το μπιρ, που υπάρχει και στο μπιρ Αλλάχ, αλλά και το νόμισμα της Αιθιοπίας  birr, που θα το προτιμούσα μπιρρ, για μη συγχέεται με μπιρ παρά και μπίρες, αλλά επικράτησε το μπιρ.



> παράς ο [parás] Ο1 : 1. τουρκικό νόμισμα μικρής αξίας. 2. (προφ.) το χρήμα, τα λεφτά: Έχει / βγάζει / κερδίζει / παίρνει (πολλούς) παράδες. ΦΡ ~ με ουρά*. δεν αξίζει έναν παρά, (για πρόσ. ή πργ.) είναι μηδαμινής αξίας. δεν κάνει παράδες, δε χρησιμεύει, δεν ωφελεί σε τίποτα, είναι άχρηστο. δε δίνω έναν παρά, αδιαφορώ τελείως για κτ. δέκα στον παρά, (για πρόσ. ή πργ.) ευτελούς, μηδαμινής αξίας. κάνω κπ. (από) δύο / πέντε παράδες, τον ξεφτιλίζω, τον ταπεινώνω. τον έριξε έναν παρά, του φέρθηκε περιφρονητικά, ταπεινωτικά. ΠAΡ έκφρ. η φτήνια* τρώει τον παρά. παραδάκι το YΠΟKΟΡ τα χρήματα: Έχει / βγάζει (πολύ) ~. ΦΡ το φυσάει το ~, έχει πολλά χρήματα.



_ κάνω κπ. (από) δύο / πέντε παράδες, τον ξεφτιλίζω, τον ταπεινώνω. τον έριξε έναν παρά, του φέρθηκε περιφρονητικά, ταπεινωτικά_. Αυτά πρέπει να είναι μεταφράσεις από bir paralık etmek = to disgrace. şerefini iki paralık etmek = to insult


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Αν συνηθίσαμε, αφομοιώσαμε αποκλίσεις από την ακριβή προφορά, γιατί όχι και μπιτ δίπλα στο μπιρ παρά;


Σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις ξανά και προσεκτικά το νήμα, καθώς και τον Σαραντάκο. Θα διαπιστώσεις ότι το μπιτ δεν είναι απόκλιση από την προφορά, αλλά *άλλη λέξη*, που προφανώς επειδή χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλες εκφράσεις, χρησιμοποιείται και σε αυτήν - όχι σωστά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Λάθος μου διατύπωση, όχι μόνο συνηθίσαμε λάθος προφορά, μα αλλάξαμε και σημασίες των λέξεων, όπως χαβαλές.
Το _μπιρ ή μπιτ παρά_ είναι υπόθεση ενδοελληνική, από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη αντίστοιχη έκφραση στα τουρκικά. Μόνο αν χρησιμοποιούμε το μπιτ εννοώντας μπιρ, τότε είναι λάθος.
Χρησιμότερο θα ήταν να διορθώναμε το γκελ μπουρντά σε γκελ μπουραγιά, πράγμα που ήδη γίνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ...πράγμα που ήδη γίνεται...


Ε, ψιλοϋπερβάλλουμε λιγάκι. :) Είναι, οπωσδήποτε, ένα ξεκίνημα, αλλά δεν φτάνει μία φορά. Από τα χίλια (για να μην πω δέκα χιλιάδες) ανεξάρτητα γκουγκλοχτυπήματα και μετά...


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Υπερβάλλω για τώρα, αλλά σε δέκα χρόνια θα είναι 50-50. Οι μέν λόγω τουρκομάθειας, οι δέ λόγω "πρόστυχου ακούσματος".

Για να κλείσω με τον παρά: ξεπουληθήκαμε φτηνά, μπιρ παρά (για ένα φράγκο), μπιτ παρά (για ψωροδραχμές)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 20, 2012)

Μα σου δίνω την πάσα του *ψυλλοϋπερβάλλουμε και την αγνοείς...:)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 20, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> μπιτ παρά (για ψωροδραχμές)


Αν αυτό προερχόταν από τα τουρκικά, θα σήμαινε «τα λεφτά της ψείρας». Είναι λάθος, λέμε. :)


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 20, 2012)

Για τα τουρκικά λάθος, γιατί υπάρχει και το biti kanlanmak "την ψείρα αιματώνομαι", γίνομαι πλούσιος (αν ονειρευτείς ψείρες, λένε, σημαίνει λεφτά)
Για τα ελληνικά κάνουμε συνειρμό με μπιτίζω και μπιτ παζάρ, ψειροπάζαρο ή ψωροπάζαρο, φτηνοπάζαρο. Επειδή αυτά ξεκίνησαν από τη μικρασιάτικη αργκό αντιγράφω σχόλιο από του Σαραντάκου



> Δεν δίνω μπίτ παρά για κάτι που το παίρνεις μπιρ παρά, γιατί δεν έχω ντιπ παρά…..θα έλεγε Μικρασιάτης



Πάντως, αν άνοιγα one euro shop, "ενός ευρού μαγαζί", θα το ονόμαζα bir pazarı, bir bazaar, μπιρ παζάρ.


----------

